
Statue vandal identified thanks to mandatory contact tracing - picodguyo
https://www.cnn.com/style/article/canova-statue-damage-tourist-scli-intl/index.html
======
alsdkfjkqjwer
This is how is start?

Collect good-will medical data and then use for whatever purpose you want?

Who cares about some plaster in a tourist theme park?! Not to mention there
are already dozen of ways to punish anyone braking things already anyway. They
did not have to harm the covid-19 good-will contact tracing efforts for this.

